# 101W (SES-1) changes?



## o-winton (Jan 6, 2012)

Over the past week, noticed that 101W went thru some changes. Several cable channels had unencrypted audio-only (including Fox News and Fox Business) and these have disappeared. 

Anyone have info on where those channels went? 

I am still able to get, on 101W, some "radio" channels like Radio Netherlands in several languages.

But I re-positioned my dish to 97W (my dish is not motorized) and the variety there is enough to satisfy my interest in FTA.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

We had some good weather here last week, so I re-installed my Ku dish. 
I had trouble finding Galaxy-19 (bigger tree since last time, blocking it intermittently) and kept hitting SES-1. I was really surprised at how little was on there now. I kept looking back at my older print-out from Lyngsat, and wondering what I was actually pointed at.
Not much there now.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's not a Stonehenge.  I would compare satellite's streams as load of roads...


----------

